# oxydized schwinn b6 paint ....restoring og paint



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 16, 2013)

So i picked up a schwinn b6 with original marroon paint....looks like someone used something to polish the paint....and the rest is oxydized and rough(looks like surface rust within paint).....anyone have tips to clean this up without damaging the original paint?  I just read about turtle wax and steel wool but what else might i try.....especially for pinstripes and ivory paint that looks thin already??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 17, 2013)

*cant believe it*

there has too be one caber who share some knowledge on this....with all the talk about people wanting to save og paint bikes....im trying to do it right for the next owner.....


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sometimes Ill use a light scotchbrite pad then some polishing compound, and sometimes oxalic acid for the rust then some light polishing compound to make it shine. Theres already a few threads about this on the cabe forums if you search.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2013)

*FLITZ polish .......*

Have had good fortune with FLITZ Polish .. 3.4 ounce, liquid, squirt bottle ..... Ace Hardware.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 18, 2013)

*whats the procedure*



hoofhearted said:


> Have had good fortune with FLITZ Polish .. 3.4 ounce, liquid, squirt bottle ..... Ace Hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127955



whats the procedure to using it.....wipe on wipe off....scrub the surface first? or in conjunction with the polish?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> So i picked up a schwinn b6 with original marroon paint....looks like someone used something to polish the paint....and the rest is oxydized and rough(looks like surface rust within paint).....anyone have tips to clean this up without damaging the original paint?  I just read about turtle wax and steel wool but what else might i try.....especially for pinstripes and ivory paint that looks thin already??




You say someone used (something)to polish the paint.Not knowing what was used i would just give it a warm water bath with a little dish soap and a soft cloth.After it dries a little armor all coating will give it a nice shine


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 18, 2013)

I had some good results today using Flitz.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER ... this one's for you .... 

Although the directions on the Flitz bottle do not say to wash or clean the target item .. I do.

Here be the drill ....... taken directly from the Flitz bottle ...

1.   Shake Well Before Using.

2.   Apply with dry cloth - Do NOT let dry.

3.   Buff with Flitz Microfiber Cloth, Flitz Original Buffball or dry towel.

Also .. SJ_BIKER ... the bottle indicates ... "Contains NO Amonia or Abrasives.  Acid-Free.  
Non-Toxic.  Non-Flammable. Safely Cleans, Polishes & Protects."

The very first time I used this stuff I ended up feeling like a jackass -- my wife of 44 years 
caught me in a physical frenzy .. like I was in the middle of a fit .. or had been possessed 
by demons ... just make sure it is the _bottle_ that you shake.

That's it .........

............  patric


----------

